# Vraiment gérer ses listes de lecture sur l iPad?



## chnoub (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour!
A priori, si j ai rien raté, la création de listes de lecture sur l iPad est une vraie daube!!!

Impossible d écouter un morceau pour choisir ou non de le mettre dans une liste, impossible de modifier une liste...

Existe t il une appli avec ou sans jailbreak, gratuite ou payante, pour VRAIMENT gérer des sets de lecture directement sur l iPad, et que bien évidement elles se synchronisent normalement avec l appli iPod et iTunes????


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2011)

Aucune idée... Je préfère utiliser mon iPhone pour la musique, beaucoup plus pratique...


----------



## chnoub (15 Avril 2011)

il fut  temps ou un iPod en laissant le doigt sur un titre il s ajoutait a la liste locale, qui etait synchronisée par la suite; ensuite on a pu renommer ces listes.

sur  iPod, apres je peux comprendre que la fonction que je souhaite ne manque pas a tt le
monde, mais profiter du metro pour gérer petit a petit ma bibliothèque iTunes serait super. renommer et compléter les tags, glisser les titres ou albums dans des listes, créer des listes intelligentes... un iTunes allégé quoi! lnipad est quand meme suffisamment grand pour ça non? en plus sur une tablette Windows en installant iTunes on doit pas avoir ce problème alors sur l iPad c est un comble!


----------

